# cPanel SSL question



## RavenSauce (May 15, 2015)

I have installed a rapidssl certificate in whm for my website however if I go to login to cpanel from my website URL I still get the SSL error.

Example: https://domain.comworks with no error now but if I go to https://domain.com/cpanel or whm I get the SSL error. How can I fix this? I have whm access on my vps too and it does it for that url also.


----------



## XFS_Duke (May 15, 2015)

Did you install it for the cPanel service? Is it a wildcard or just a standard SSL?

You must go to Manage Service SSL's and install the SSL there first, with all of the correct information and all of the services selected.

When installing it on your site, it's pretty much the same thing.

Send me a message and I can do it for you if you need.


----------



## RavenSauce (May 15, 2015)

In Mange Service SSLs it shows vps.domain.com isntead of domain.com . Do I need the SSL to be for vps.domain.com instead to secure the cpanel login?


----------



## MartinD (May 15, 2015)

No, just for the main hostname you're using. If your hostname is "vps.domain.com" then you'll need to issue it for that or change your hostname to "domain.com" and update cpanel with that hostname.


----------



## cloudcone (May 15, 2015)

Just an update for you. You will require a dedicated IP for each SSL you install on your server


----------



## mhosts (May 15, 2015)

Also be sure to install the relevant intermediate CA's. Depending on the browser, it may not have a full chain going back to the root issuer of the authority and that's what's causing the error. There's a few browser plugins that can check this for you (depending on which browser you have) as well as some online resources. Even if you get all green in your browser, it may not work on all of them without the CA's.


----------



## RavenSauce (May 15, 2015)

Yes it is working now properly. Thank you everyone.


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2015)

quadcone said:


> Just an update for you. You will require a dedicated IP for each SSL you install on your server



No. That's why we use SNI now.


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2015)

mikho said:


> No. That's why we use SNI now.


That works for _most_, but not all. Unfortunately there is still a decent chunk of the world stuck on old systems and browsers that throw a hissy fit. =/


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2015)

MannDude said:


> That works for _most_, but not all. Unfortunately there is still a decent chunk of the world stuck on old systems and browsers that throw a hissy fit. =/



Still not a requirement.


Not to mention that most OS can install a newer browser that can handle it. For instance, Win XP can install Chrome or Firefox.


If we are talking about devices like older xbox and such.... Their main focus is not browsing the Internet.


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2015)

True, and personally I'd prefer that an IP wasn't assigned to each domain that needs an SSL. Seems like a waste of precious IPv4 space. But still a lot of Chinese rocking XP and old versions of IE.

Could they upgrade? Sure. But they haven't in the last decade, probably won't any time soon.


----------



## X3host (May 18, 2015)

You can purchase an ssl for your cpanel service this is a separate with your website


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 17, 2015)

Make sure cpanel is running your domain "domain.com" as a host, then you can upload rapidSSL certificate into the domain's SSL options in cpanel. Then the browser has no choice but to load the Rapid SSL cert specified by the domain "https://www.domain.com, https://www.domain.com/cpanel" in cpanel.


----------

